# GENOA | Genoa East Waterfront - BluePrint project | Pro



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*GENOA EAST WATERFRONT* BluePrint project

City of Genoa, Liguria Region, Italy


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Torre Piloti*
client > Port Authority of Genoa, City of Genoa, Liguria Region
design > Renzo Piano Building Workshop
value > 12 million euros

The Torre Piloti is part of the new waterfront blueprint of the City of Genoa. The steel tower will be located in the harbour of Genoa: it will be 60 meters tall. 
Two elevators will lead people from the ground (2,000 sqm dedicated to offices and accommodation) to the top. Solar panels will produce renewable energy for the tower.


----------



## Strait City (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't like it at all. It looks like a transmission tower. Renzo Piano saves all his dud designs for his hometown.:dunno::dunno::?


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*BluePrint project: international competition*

Blueprint is the title of the vision for the city given by Renzo Piano Building Workshop as a free contribution for the refurbishment of Genoa east waterfront. The competition, based on this vision of city development, seeks to be the instrument to deal with the issue of the urban voids. It also seeks to recover the area of the former Genoa International Trade Fair, by analogy with the experiments and plans of this kind being produced nationally and internationally, so translating this issue into a concrete project of high quality.

Its objective is therefore to redevelop the former Trade Fair site through urban reclamation operations. The Italian term for this operation means "darning" (rammendi), which recalls the old practice of carefully mending and patching: a practice that must be reflected today in the desire to reconstruct the urban fabric by filling the voids in it.

The urban void of the former Genoa Trade Fair is one of the most fragile parts of the city. The competition will design spaces capable of generating places that offer opportunities for people to get together, share values, ​​and celebrate the rituals of what is significantly called "urbanity".

In developing the project, it will be crucial to design public spaces and public uses that will enrich the context, giving it new meanings and sources of interest and attraction. It requires vibrant places, open and permeable, lived in and attuned to the city. They should markedly broaden the range of activities, with spaces always accessible, which offer facilities for gathering, exchanging ideas, and holding exhibitions, while promoting development and making improvements to the leisure, sport and cultural facilities.

*****​
*76 projects have been submitted, but none reached the minimum score required (fixed at 70 points). 
Another international competition may be launched coming soon. *

The Commission, however, selected some "good" projects. 

*Ntourakos Michalis - Greece* 







*Traverso Mauro - Italy* 







*Mancia Paolo Gioacchino Geo - Italy* 







*Paolo Brescia - Italy*







*Raggi De Marini Fiammetta - Italy*







*Jérôme Balas - France*







*Renzini Michele - Italy*







*Agelet De Saracibar Carlos - Spain*







*Grasso Daniela - Italy*







_Links
BluePrint competition official website > http://www.blueprintcompetition.it/
Official statement > http://www.comune.genova.it/sites/default/files/d.d.2017-3_approv.grad_.finale_blue_print.pdf
All submitted projects > http://www.blueprintcompetition.it/en/progetti_​


----------

